# Fluval Edge



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

I posted something about this in the South American cichlid forum, asking of Rams would work in a tank this big, but I figured this would be the best forum to discuss these tanks.

I have a 125g mbuna tank (with 1 firemouth, and 1 convict I inherited from a tank that was ruined in Hurricane Sandy), so I like cichlids. Both African, and New World.

However, the more I look into it, the more I realize I will only manage to keep shellies in this tank, and I have no desire to do that. Therefor, if anyone here has an edge, let me ask; what do you keep in it? Any pics?

I am now thinking maybe dwarf puffers. Would they work? It would be a faux planted tank, as I know NOTHING about the live plant aspect of fish keeping.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you already have the tank? If not, I would recommend not getting it. It looks like a pain to do any sort of maintenance without the tank overflowing.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the tank. I am not concerned with that aspect of it. I plan on keeping the tank super simple. I want minimal maintenance. I basically intend for the tank to be a visual focal point in my sitting room.

Usually, I care more about the fish, then the appearance, but with this tank, I care more about appearance. The fish is secondary. Therefor, I want something simple, that can be kept happy in a tank this size.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm...
puffers are hard. I do know know a place in manhattan that have some true freshwater puffers. If you get the green spotted puffers, you have to add salt cause they are brackish fish.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Not to sounds like a butt hole, but Google is the best place to look for these kind of things!

That is all I do now, only when I cannot find out things easily using Google, do I post on here.

Specifically for tanks! 

Check out Google man, never disappoints me!

Also, I would think a puffer would be good in there.. I have seen that before.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

I did google. For hours. But message boards are more fun, because they start conversations.

I got lots of ideas from google, but am looking for more.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the only thing you could do is either a) betta b) some community type fish c) puffer d) shrimp e) african dwarf frogs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd plant it and do a school of endlers or something along those lines.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe neon tetras, with some cherry shrimp to help keep it clean.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's an interesting page on the edge that you might get some ideas from: 
http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/10/24/fulval-edge-your-tanks-2/


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Those last ones by MXX are amazing with that Betta in there!

Maybe I will start up one of these now.. lol


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

So, having done my research, I realize that the only way to really keep this simple, and have it go well, is to go with shell dwellers. I have used white aquarium sand, and have 1 large, and 2 small pieces of coral. Also have lots of shells laying around. I hope this keeps the ph stable.

So, how many can I keep in the tank? Also, and I do not know if this is allowed here....but where is a good place online to get shellies? Nowhere near me carries them.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll pm you nyccichlid.

Anyway, I would start with 6, then get a pair. Take the others out and sell them at the LFS.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

Set it up today. Haven't begun cycling it, I will start it tomorrow. I just wanted to get everything in place.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

More shells! Cant wait to see some fish in there!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Is that Caribsea base rock?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a planted edge, yes it is a pain to clean it, i have a bunch of tetras in it. Thinking about tearing it down and putting in some shell dwellers in there.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

btw does anyone know a site that sells shell dwellers? *** been looking and most are out of stock


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out Reviews or post a want ad in the Trading Post. If anyone wants to recommend a vendor, please send a PM.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

metricliman said:


> Is that Caribsea base rock?


No, just dead coral.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

I have gone with 2 lamprologus caudopunctatus. Or so I believe. They were labeled as such in the LPS, and they look exactly like the ones I see online.
I do not know if they are male/female. Shop guy said they were together in the little tank for a few weeks with no issues. They have been in my little edge for a bit, and no aggression issues. However, they seem to keep away from each other. I am thinking they are 2 males. They are VERY skittish. If I approach the tank, they bolt. Either into a shell, or behind a rock. I like how their fins are always on display.

The tank appears empty though, you have to look for a bit to find them. They hide so much. I will throw up a picture tomorrow.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

Bad pics, but here you go. I had just added some stuff to the water before taking these pics, so there's some floating debris. The fish are almost exclusively in their designated areas, and are super skittish. It's almost like an empty tank :lol:










You can see the smaller fish in the upper corner, in the back. it is always behind that rock, and usually just comes out to eat. I had just fed them here.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

nyccichlid said:


> I have gone with 2 lamprologus caudopunctatus. The tank appears empty though, you have to look for a bit to find them. They hide so much.


Having more fish will help with the skittish thing. They will feel more confident when there are a few more of them. I really like the look of the tank and hope it works out well. Keep us informed with some updates. Great job.


----------

